# 1998 Subaru Forester Speed Sensor Died



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I had my 1998 Subaru Forester "S" ( 5 speed ) scanned today as the speedo, odo and cruise control all stopped. As expected, I need a new speed sensor. 

The dealer is the only place I can find one (none at the junkyards I have checked) and they want $135!

Other than doing without the CC, any suggestions? 

Also are there any problems with operating the vehicle without the sensor working properly?

Thanks...


----------



## Wis Bang (Feb 20, 2009)

Rick said:


> Also are there any problems with operating the vehicle without the sensor working properly?


The computer system that controls your emissions may need it. Depends on what other sensors it reads & if you have emmissions testing where you live. 1998 is OBD II so they plug into the computer instead of doing a smog test w/ a wand up the tailpipe the way they used to do OBD I systems.


----------



## Bluecometk (Jun 20, 2009)

The speed sensor in the trans is just behind the Dipstick, right side of front diff. If the sensor is bad its a ten minute fix with a 17mm wrench. IF the drive gear that turns the unit is bad you will need to remove the trans.

You will be getting check engine lights soon!

To check the Speedo drive gear, Safely jack and support all four wheels above ground and pull out the speed sensor, look inside the Speedo hole and see if the flat spline is turning when the vehicles wheels turn in gear. Have someone in the car and use first gear at idle to be safe. If it turns let me know.If it doesnt then the nylon gear in the front diff is bad.

Let me know the out come 

Hope this helps

Bluecometk


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

We don't have emissions testing here. I was hoping that there wouldn't be any performance or damage issues.

CE light came again 2 miles after clearing it at the shop, then within 1/2 mile the engine felt weak like to few cylinders, then CE light went out then on then it ran fine again.

I don't have the tools to jack the frame up. I already felt dinged that the sensor was bad - I sure hope that is all it is. 


Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Bluecometk (Jun 20, 2009)

Rick a 1995 to 2000 Legacy manual trans speed sensor will work and also 1997 to 2002 Forester. This should give you better odds at the junkyard. When you go to the You Pull It yard and you find the trans Speedo unit and pull it out, if it has oil in the whole pass on it. My guess is yours has oil in it also. The only other thing that goes wrong with them is the bearing seizes and the key breaks off.

A good unit should feel like it has little notches as you rotate the drive key. Or just like a bad roller bearing (notches) 

These are just my opinions

Bluecometk


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Bluecometk said:


> Rick a 1995 to 2000 Legacy manual trans speed sensor will work and also 1997 to 2002 Forester. This should give you better odds at the junkyard. When you go to the You Pull It yard and you find the trans Speedo unit and pull it out, if it has oil in the whole pass on it. My guess is yours has oil in it also. The only other thing that goes wrong with them is the bearing seizes and the key breaks off.
> 
> A good unit should feel like it has little notches as you rotate the drive key. Or just like a bad roller bearing (notches)
> 
> ...


Thanks B.

That opens up the options for sure!

Rick


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

About that loss of power with CE light...on my car when it decides something really bad it switches into limp mode....in mine that means 3rd 4th and reverse only,it makes you really aware something is amiss.

Maybe yours is same?


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Could be BooBoo.

It sure was limping - but just long enough to get my attention.


----------

